# Untersimbach - OD



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Nr. 2
Ein langer Name für ein paar Häuser. Diese stehen in Niederbayern nicht
weit von der schönen Stadt Passau entfernt. In Bayern haben die Bauern-
höfe einen Namen und dieser heißt "Simbeck" und hat eine typische Bau-
weise für diese Gegend. Die Häuser darüber sind seine Wächter.

A long name for a couple of houses. These are not far away from the
beautiful city of Passau in Lower Bavaria. In Bavaria, the farms have a
name and this is called "Simbeck" and has a typical architecture of the
area. The houses are about his guards.

Format / Size: 35 x 50 cm
Papier / Paper: Canson fine face 250 gr
Farben / Colors: gemischte Marken/mixed brands
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

So schön und friedlich. Ich liebe dieses Bild.

So beautiful and peaceful. I Love this picture.


----------



## Scott R Nelson (Jun 26, 2013)

I quite like that painting. Good use of light, contrast, and differing intensities.


----------

